# Hello everyone



## steelcat (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new to this forum, I have only just started looking at Diabetes stuff on the internet again as the last time I did, it was was all doom and gloom. I have just started on a pump and am very impressed by it so far (animas 2020).
I will try and keep my experiences up to date!


----------



## am64 (Apr 11, 2011)

hi steel cat welcome to the forum ..we have a number of pumpers on here who im sure will be on soon to say hello too ! have a good look round and remember no questions are regarded silly here x


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi steelcat. Welcome 

There's still plenty of doom and gloom around on the internet, but we try to make things a bit more positive on here. 

How long have you been at the diabetes thing ?

ROb


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi steel cat

Welcome to the forum from a fellow pumper, I've been pumping for almost 3 years now started with the very basic Spirit pump but up-graded to the Combi last christmas...

Pumps are a fantastic bit of kit, in my case a minute amount of insulin goes a very long way, hence the hassels I had with MDI..


----------



## margie (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Steelcat and welcome to the forums. 

Have a good look around.

On a non-diabetes note are you looking forward to the new museum and the refurbished garden festival site?


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum steelcat!


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi steelcat! I too have just started using an Animas 2020


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Steelcat and welcome to the forum.  You'll find lots of positive encouragement and advice on here. Take care. XXXXX


----------



## steelcat (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello again.
I have been diabetic for 15 years now(diagnosed) more like 17 in real life.
I am looking forward to the new museum, I just hope they dont make it all expensive like the rest of town has gone!


----------



## margie (Apr 12, 2011)

steelcat said:


> Hello again.
> I have been diabetic for 15 years now(diagnosed) more like 17 in real life.
> I am looking forward to the new museum, I just hope they dont make it all expensive like the rest of town has gone!



No as its part of the National Museums Liverpool it will be free - though saying that the World Museum is displaying large bins asking for a ?2 donation. I hadn't realised that the conservation centre had closed - they are still doing the work just not open to the public. 

Here is a link to the website
http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/mol/


----------

